# almost nothing scares my cat except...



## MikeHere (Jan 12, 2013)

when there are roofers working on a roof nearby!:











She normally rushes outside first thing in the morning. Not even the garbage truck gets her back inside. She's also not scared by big dogs, ducks, other cats, cars, people, etc. Except roofers! And power tools.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Sandy is pretty fearless, but for some reason sirens spook her. Since we live only one block from a fire hall, that's at least a few times a week.
We wonder if she was a cat burglar in a previous existence?


----------

